# new release hot rod magazine xtraction cars



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

here are the new xtraction hot rod magazine series cars for your opinions, please dont get to carried away with negative opinions, as to not offend some others that like autoworld product. thank you in advance for you cooporation. now lets here it.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

There are some keepers in there... Nomad, Bel Air...Always good sellers.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

some nice ones... interested in singles but the not the whole set


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that's a lot of red cars! LOL


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Love the chromies!!


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Not even one that interests me in any way.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

red 55 chevy n 57 chevy the only 2 good ones out of all of them. don't like chrome cars at all


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The red Camaro is interesting. The Fast & Furious releases included orange, green, blue, and black versions so a red will likely be added to my stable. I'm disappointed by the lack of any new bodies but glad that there will be another round of XTUG chassis/parts on the market.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

More 55s yeah!:wave:


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

iam not trying to be negative but...... same castings different Packaging..come on Autoworld


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Red Camaro- Not !*



TK Solver said:


> The red Camaro is interesting. The Fast & Furious releases included orange, green, blue, and black versions so a red will likely be added to my stable. I'm disappointed by the lack of any new bodies but glad that there will be another round of XTUG chassis/parts on the market.


 What RED Camaro ? Do you mean the RED Dodge Challenger ?









12 CARS : 1957 CHEVY CORVETTE IN RED , 1970 DODGE CHALLENGER IN RED , 1957 CHEVY NOMAD IN RED, 1977 PONTIAC FIREBIRD IN RED, 1969 CHEVY CAMARO IN SILVER 1955 CHEVY IN RED ; 1957 CHEVY CORVETTE IN CHROME , 1970 DODGE CHALLENGER IN CHROME , 1957 CHEVY NOMAD IN CHROME, 1977 PONTIAC FIREBIRD IN CHROME, 1969 CHEVY CAMARO IN CHROME 1955 CHEVY IN CHROME ;


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Maybe it is the red Firebid?

I could go for all the red cars. I don't have any of those Corvettes yet. Maybe someday I will try one.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Oops... LOL! I didn't look closely enough and assumed they were all red or chrome. The Silver Camaro will also broaden that stable for me.

Thanks again for focusing my attention.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TK Solver said:


> Oops... LOL! I didn't look closely enough and assumed they were all red or chrome. The Silver Camaro will also broaden that stable for me.
> 
> Thanks again for focusing my attention.


S'all Right, I use Tri-Focal glasses..& Still get 'em confussed!!!:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## frankiesatyr (Feb 8, 2006)

That' s a cool set


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

frankiesatyr said:


> That' s a cool set


NOTE; I have heard that the design of the cluster-gear rivets have been changed on the extractions...
IMPROVING their quality control significantly :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

love that deal on, and the 2 RR tankers my TM got from u 4 Xmas Wheelz :thumbsup:
also; very big TY 4 the donation/help last year when I had my bypass....

ALL U folks R the GREATEST!!!...
and I've still yet 2 meet any of U in person....
TY....EVERYONE!! (as Tiny Tim would say :wave


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> here are the new xtraction hot rod magazine series cars for your opinions, please dont get to carried away with negative opinions, as to not offend some others that like autoworld product. thank you in advance for you cooporation. now lets here it.


on the challenger.. does it have hood scoop or side intakes???
looking 4 a "Vanishing-Point" year & version body (???)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I bought the Red 55' Chevy yesterday at the Autoworld Store. I like it. The clerk was setting them out to sell.

I like the 55' Chevy as a Drag Racer.

Randy.


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

I just bought the 55 Chevy,the 57 Nomad and the 69 Camaro.They look really nice in person and they all run great.:thumbsup:

David S


----------

